# لمادا لا تومنون بمحمد



## mahmod11 (9 أغسطس 2011)

لمادا لا تومنون بمحمد


----------



## My Rock (9 أغسطس 2011)

الأسباب كثيرة منها:


 لا حاجة لنا لنبي اخر بعد المسيح
 محمد شخص كذاب ومدعي النبوة
 شرائع محمد وقرآنه يعارض الكتاب المقدس كلمة الله الحق
 تخلف محمد وشرائعه وتعاليمه ورجعيته مقارنة بالعقيدة المسيحية
 عدم توافق شرائعه وتعاليمه مع العقل والمنطق، فهو إنسان قاتل يدعوا للقتل ويدعوا للتفرقة العنصرية بين الأديان من جهة وبين الرجل والمرأة من جهة اخرى

 
يكفيك ام تريد تكملة الحقائق التي توجع قلبك؟


----------



## Samir poet (9 أغسطس 2011)

بالاضافة الى كلام اخى ماى روك
مفيش بعد كدا
ادى كلام اخى ماى روك المقصود بة
راجع الرابط وانت كمان تعرف
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=183430


----------



## mahmod11 (9 أغسطس 2011)

*حرر بوساطة الإدارة بسبب الخروج عن الموضوع
*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أغسطس 2011)

*لانه شخص وثنى بيعبد اله وثنى وجاهل وشرائعه وثنية 
وبعد المسيا لا نبيا 
المسيا هو قدوس القديسين ورب الارباب ختم النبوة والرؤيا
فهل سياتى بعد يهوه القدير وثنين من ارض العرب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 أغسطس 2011)

*اخى محمود كل الأنبياء الذين اتوا قبل المسيح اتوا ليعدوا ويمهدوا الطريق له فالغايه هو المسيح اى احد يأتى بعد المسيح هو مجرد مدعى نبوه كما أنبأنا بذلك الكتاب المدس.*


----------



## mahmod11 (9 أغسطس 2011)

> Mat 7:15 «احْتَرِزُوا مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الْكَذَبَةِ الَّذِينَ يَأْتُونَكُمْ بِثِيَابِ الْحُمْلاَنِ وَلَكِنَّهُمْ مِنْ دَاخِلٍ ذِئَابٌ خَاطِفَةٌ! *Mat 7:16مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ. هَلْ يَجْتَنُونَ مِنَ الشَّوْكِ عِنَباً أَوْ مِنَ الْحَسَكِ تِيناً؟ **Mat 7:17 هَكَذَا كُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ جَيِّدَةٍ تَصْنَعُ أَثْمَاراً جَيِّدَةً وَأَمَّا الشَّجَرَةُ الرَّدِيَّةُ فَتَصْنَعُ أَثْمَاراً رَدِيَّةً **Mat 7:18 لاَ تَقْدِرُ شَجَرَةٌ جَيِّدَةٌ أَنْ تَصْنَعَ أَثْمَاراً رَدِيَّةً وَلاَ شَجَرَةٌ رَدِيَّةٌ أَنْ تَصْنَعَ أَثْمَاراً جَيِّدَةً. **Mat 7:19 كُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ لاَ تَصْنَعُ ثَمَراً جَيِّداً تُقْطَعُ وَتُلْقَى فِي النَّارِ. **Mat 7:20 فَإِذاً مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ. **واي واحد قراء قليلا عن حياة محمد يعرف ما هي ثماره وأنه هو المقصود بهده الآيات *محمد ...كدب (مليون دليل) محمد...قتل (مليار دليل) محمد ....زنى (مليون دليل) محمد....سرق (مليارين دليل) محمد....أضل الناس(سبع مليارات دليل) محمد.....قادم من عند الشيطان(مليار وسبع ملايين دليل) فهل رأيت أيها المسيحيين أن المسيح بشر بمحمد ...؟!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. ربما الفرق بيننا و بينكم كيف نفهم الايات اولا محمد لم ياتي بثياب الحملان . و ليس دئب خاطف وثماره طول عمري لم اعرف عنه اي ثمار سيئة


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 أغسطس 2011)

*


mahmod11 قال:



. ربما الفرق بيننا و بينكم كيف نفهم الايات اولا محمد لم ياتي بثياب الحملان . و ليس دئب خاطف وثماره طول عمري لم اعرف عنه اي ثمار سيئة

أنقر للتوسيع...

بالنسبة لثماره السيئة القسم الإسلامى ملئ بها اذهب واطلع ان اردت
مرة ثانية لاحاجة لنا لأى نبى او رسول بعد المسيح لان المسيح فيه تممت جميع النبوات والرموز.
*


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (9 أغسطس 2011)

YOU folow Mohamad becouse you dont know no body to folow him expt sutch aperson keep recerching how is Mohamad .....!you well know


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أغسطس 2011)

> ربما الفرق بيننا و بينكم كيف نفهم الايات اولا محمد لم  ياتي بثياب الحملان . و ليس دئب خاطف وثماره طول عمري لم اعرف عنه اي ثمار  سيئة


*لا محمد جه بثوب الحمل وعملك فيها قال جاى للخير وهى من جواه ديب قتل فى الابرياء وانتهك كل الحرمات لاجل نشر دينه الوثنى بين الغلابة
وهو لم يجرؤ ان ينشر دينه بالتبشير
 دين دموى والى الان دمويته منتشرة فى كل مكان 
اسلم تسلم
والا فالقتال سيكون نصيبك وخصوصا اهل الكتاب حتى يعطوا الاتاوة عن يد وهم
 مذلولين ونعم الاديان والفكر الالهى الراقى
كل دا ميهمناش اللى يهمنا بالمرتبة الاولى انه راجل دجااااااااااااااال ووثنى وجاهل وكل دول اثبتهملك بالف دليل 
ونحن لا نحنى هامتنا لاله العرب الوثنى نحن نعبد يهوه القدير اله اسرائيل الظاهر فى صورة ابنه كلمته الوحيد يسوع المسيح وماعداه تحت حذائنا   *


----------



## mahmod11 (9 أغسطس 2011)

و لكن محمد يمكن ان يخطئ في بعض الاحيان . مثل انبياء كثر و يمكن ان تكون ثمارهم سيئة  ولكن هدا لا يعني ان محمد كادب


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 أغسطس 2011)

* من هو الكذاب الا الذي ينكر ان يسوع هو المسيح هذا هو ضد المسيح الذي ينكر الاب و الابن
1يو 2: 22 *


----------



## mahmod11 (9 أغسطس 2011)

محمد لا ينكر الدي ارسل المسيح و لا ينكر المسيح


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 أغسطس 2011)

*


mahmod11 قال:



محمد لا ينكر الدي ارسل المسيح و لا ينكر المسيح

أنقر للتوسيع...

هل محمد يؤمن ان المسيح هو ابن الله  
*


----------



## Samir poet (9 أغسطس 2011)

mahmod11 قال:


> و لكن محمد يمكن ان يخطئ في بعض الاحيان . مثل انبياء كثر و يمكن ان تكون ثمارهم سيئة ولكن هدا لا يعني ان محمد كادب



*ولكنة لم يقدم توبة مثلة مثل باقى الانبياء الذين اتو قبلة *
*بل قام بالقتل والسرقة*
*والزنا *
*.. الخ وذات الخطية *
*بل اية كمان انكر لاهوت المسيح وقال اية المسيح نبى ولا ليس الة *
*الحق الحق اقول لك لو*
*تنباء محمدك بالمسيح الة *
*لو بشر محمدك بالمسيح لكنت امنت بة *
*بل محمد فعل عكس كل الانبياء*​


----------



## esambraveheart (9 أغسطس 2011)

*كيف تريد منا ان نؤمن بشخص قاتل افاق نجس زاني لا يشغل عقله و فكره الا شهواته الحيوانيه و يسيل لعابه لاي امراة تمر به  و زاد فراح يشتهي الجنس مع الاطفال ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## esambraveheart (9 أغسطس 2011)

mahmod11 قال:


> محمد لا ينكر الدي ارسل المسيح و لا ينكر المسيح


*محمد تفنن في قرانه - الذي الفه هو بنفسه - في تحقير المسيح و امه و في الحط من شانهما ..و راح يعتبر المسيح عدوه الاول من فرط حقده علي المسيح الذي ليس كمثله في الطهارة و النقاء و الصدق*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (9 أغسطس 2011)

mahmod11 قال:


> لمادا لا تومنون بمحمد



*لماذا علينا أن نؤمن به؟*


----------



## Critic (9 أغسطس 2011)

مجرد مدعى !


----------



## fredyyy (9 أغسطس 2011)

*الإيمان بوجود أي انسان ... أمر وارد *

*لكن الإيمان للعبادة ... ينفرد ... ويتفرد ... به المسيح غافر الخطية *

*فنحن نؤمن بالمسيح من يغفر الخطايا ... ولا ُنؤمن بمن يحتاج لغفران خطاياه *

*القدوس الذي بلا خطية مكانته طاهرة في أعيننا دائمًا *

*والخطية ُتلصق الخزي بفاعلها *

*نحن لا ندعو للمسيح بالدرجة الرفيعة ... لأنه عالي علو الله في سماه ... لا ليس مثله ... لأنه الله *


.


----------



## Q8 - A (10 أغسطس 2011)

اتــــوقع يا اخوه يا محترمين انكم تستطيعون ان تبينون وجهة نظركم بطرق محترمه افضل من الألفاظ الي اخترتوها

واتوقع انكم لم ترضو ان نقول عن سيدكم المسيح ماقلتموه عن سيدنا محمد ) صلى الله عليه وسلم (

وعلى فكره احنا نقدر نرد عليكم بألفاظ مثل الفاظكم بس احنا ارقى من هكذا الفاظ 

&

&

ودي


----------



## The light of JC (10 أغسطس 2011)

محمد جاء برسالة و ادعى بنبوة , انا اصدقه كيف ؟ كيف بدي اصدقه ؟



نبي ادعى بنبوة كيف سأصدقها بدون دليل , و محمد ما دليله على صدق نبوته ؟ 

تفضل صور موضوعي الذي في توقيعي فهو معد لك و لكل الذين مثلك ​


----------



## The light of JC (10 أغسطس 2011)

زور موضوعي  و اجب ان استطعت 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=187086


----------



## grges monir (10 أغسطس 2011)

الاسلام دين بلا منطق جاء بة مدعى النبوة محمد
دين لاتقوم لة قائمة الا اذا ادعى ان ماسبقة من رسالات تم تحريفة وتزويرة
اى منطق هذا؟؟؟؟


----------



## mahmod11 (10 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *هل محمد يؤمن ان المسيح هو ابن الله *


انتم تقولون بان ابن الله معناها من الله وليس. المسيح من نسل الله .محمد يؤمن ب*ان المسيح هو من الله . *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 أغسطس 2011)

*


mahmod11 قال:



			انتم تقولون بان ابن الله معناها من الله وليس. المسيح من نسل الله .محمد يؤمن بان المسيح هو من الله . 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*مين قال اننا نؤمن ان المسيح من نسل الله واتخذ صاحبه والخرافات دى؟*

*ابن الله معناها الله المتجسد الله الظاهر فى الجسد هل محمد يؤمن ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد؟*


----------



## mahmod11 (10 أغسطس 2011)

ارى انكم تتهمون محمدا باشياء خطيرة .ومثل هده الامور تحتاج الى ادلة تؤيدها 
.والا فانها ظلم و شهادة زور


----------



## mahmod11 (10 أغسطس 2011)

المرجو عدم مشاركة اي  مسلم في هدا الموضوع الا انا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 أغسطس 2011)

*نعم المسيح هو نبى ورسول هو الله المتجسد لاتعارض .*

*نحن لسنا فى حاجة لنبى كذاب بعد المسيح *

*رسالة كل الأنبياء قبل المسيح كانت تهيئة الشعب اليهودى لقبول المسيح *

*فما الحاجه لآخر بعد المسيح .*


----------



## mahmod11 (10 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *مين قال اننا نؤمن ان المسيح من نسل الله واتخذ صاحبه والخرافات دى؟*
> *ابن الله معناها الله المتجسد الله الظاهر فى الجسد هل محمد يؤمن ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد؟*


انا لم اقل لك انكم تقولون ان المسيح من نسل الله . 

ليس هناك دليل يثبت كلامك بان *ابن الله معناها الله المتجسد الله الظاهر فى الجسد *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 أغسطس 2011)

*


mahmod11 قال:



			انا لم اقل لك انكم تقولون ان المسيح من نسل الله . ليس هناك دليل يثبت كلامك بان ابن الله معناها الله المتجسد الله الظاهر فى الجسد 

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا فيه بالطبع ادلة احنا مش بنتكلم و بس حضرتك اللى جاى تلفق وتقول ان ابن الله عندكم معناها من الله خذ امثله تدل على ان المسيح هو الله المتجسد


1   في البدء كان الكلمة و الكلمة كان عند الله و كان الكلمة الله* 2  هذا كان في البدء عند الله* 3  كل شيء به كان و بغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان يو 1: 1

الآيه بتقول ان المسيح هو الكلمة والكلمه هو الله وايضا تقول المسيح هو الخالق عندك إعتراض ؟

 بالاجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد  1تى 3 : 16
الآيه دى بتقول المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد فيه إعتراض ؟
 لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية يو 3 : 16
الآيه دى بقى بتقول ان المسيح اللى هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد هو ابن الله الوحيد.
مفهووووووووووووووم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (10 أغسطس 2011)

mahmod11 قال:


> انا لم اقل لك انكم تقولون ان المسيح من نسل الله . ليس هناك دليل يثبت كلامك بان *ابن الله معناها الله المتجسد الله الظاهر فى الجسد *



*أنت جاي هنا تناقش أي موضوع بالضبط؟ سألتنا لماذا لا تؤمنون بمحمد. سألناك: لماذا علينا أن نؤمن به؟ أين إجابتك عزيزي؟*


----------



## Rosetta (10 أغسطس 2011)

*ببساطة لأن محمد ليس نبي مرسل من عند الله 
ضحك عليكم و أخبركم أنه نبي ولكن الحقيقة المرة أنه ليس نبي ! 
غير ذلك من بعد الكمال والقداسة (السيد المسيح) لا نحتاج إلى شيء أخر 
فقد جاءنا الكمال و القداسة والطهارة لماذا ننظر إلى بشر كاذب مدعي نبوة!!!
ربنا يفتح عيونك للحقيقة المؤلمة عن محمد و دينك الإسلامي 
فإلهنا يريد هداية الجميع وليس من يشاء

سلام و نعمة *


----------



## The light of JC (10 أغسطس 2011)

قل هاتوا برهانكم ان كنتم صادقين 

ما برهانك و دليلك على صدق نبوة محمد ؟


----------



## ابا مالك (12 أغسطس 2011)

كيف تريدنا ان نؤمن به وهو شخص كادب لعان سباب قاتل والامر من هيك كتابه الدي يزعم انه من الله نجد فيه الكتير من التناقضات التى تم مناقشتها في اقسام المنتدى ولم يرد احد منكم عليه ادعوك قبل ان تتطرح سؤالك هدا تاكد اولا من القران وتناقضاته وخصوصا وانتم تزعمون بان القران والعلم الحديث لا يتناقضان ثانيا احاديث نبيك محمد يظهر بها انه مجرد شخص لعان سباب قاتل ظالم لا اكتر  وادا تريد ان تناقش في هدا الكلام انا ادعوك بان تفحص وتشارك في منتدى الحوار الاسلامي والنقاشات والشهادات وغيرها وستعلم تدريجيا بأنك على باطل مش اكتر .......


----------



## Desert Rose (12 أغسطس 2011)

mahmod11 قال:


> لمادا لا تومنون بمحمد



*ونؤمن بيه ليه ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## fredyyy (12 أغسطس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ونؤمن بيه ليه ؟؟؟؟*


 
*عندك حق *

*فنحن نؤمن بمن له القدرة على الإنقاذ من الهلاك *

*ونؤمن بمن عبَّر عنا جهنم ... ولن يدخلها لتطهيره من الذنوب *


----------



## هاني أبن الملك (12 أغسطس 2011)

هقولك انا ليه . ممكن اسألك سؤال وتجاوب عليه بصراحه ومنغير لف ودوران ذي ما اتعودنا من اجابتكم الرائعه  طبعا انت عارف الانبياء وطبعا متفقين انهم انبياء بمنى الكلمه لان اعمالهم تشهد لهم انهم من عند الله خرجو واقوالهم وتعاليمهم تثبت كده حلو الكلام اتفقنا اكيد اتفقنا انتم بتقولو ان محمد رسول الله لاء طبعا محمد ال انته عايزنه نؤمن بيه قاتل حياته مليئه بالدماء ونهك حرمه البيوت بتعدد الزيجات وتقولي عفه وتعليمه العين بالعين ايه نقاوه فيه تشير انه نبي الله هل الله قاتل حاشه ولو مش مقتنع هتلي نبي من الانبياء امر بالقتال في سبيل الله واتجوز ومتع نفسه مثل محمد وحاجه كمان عايز تعرف اسلامك شوف اشارتكم الدينيه وهي السيفين وانت تعرف انه دين الشيطان ملطخ بالدماء يا الوداعه مفيش دين بعد كده ما الاخر مالكش دعوه بديننا لانك متعرفش يعني ايه كلمه مسيحيه يابني احنا اولاد القدوس القوي الاهك ال انته متعرفوش علشان نبيك كان مندوب ابليس وليس له ايه علاقه بالله القدوس   بيتهيألي كفايه كده ولو حبيت اكثر موجود بما فيه الكفايه دا محمد حكياته كتييييييييييير ​


----------



## mahmod11 (13 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *لا فيه بالطبع ادلة احنا مش بنتكلم و بس حضرتك اللى جاى تلفق وتقول ان ابن الله عندكم معناها من الله خذ امثله تدل على ان المسيح هو الله المتجسد*
> 
> 
> *1 في البدء كان الكلمة و الكلمة كان عند الله و كان الكلمة الله* 2 هذا كان في البدء عند الله* 3 كل شيء به كان و بغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان يو 1: 1*
> ...


 
الاية التي دكرتها انا فهمت ان الكلمة يمكن ان يقصد بها الوعود و يمكن ان يقصد بها الوعد. اعطي مثال بقيت على كلمتي . يعني بقيت على وعودي. اما .وكان الكلمة الله ساعطي مثال. الكلمة هي الرجل يعني ان الرجل ادا لم يحتفظ بوعوده فان رجولته ناقصة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 أغسطس 2011)

mahmod11 قال:


> الاية التي دكرتها انا فهمت ان الكلمة يمكن ان يقصد بها الوعود و يمكن ان يقصد بها الوعد. اعطي مثال بقيت على كلمتي . يعني بقيت على وعودي. اما .وكان الكلمة الله ساعطي مثال. الكلمة هي الرجل يعني ان الرجل ادا لم يحتفظ بوعوده فان رجولته ناقصة



من البديهيات ، أن العاقل لا يفتى فيما لم يدرسه جيداً

فهل يمكن للوعود أن يُقال عليها : [والكلمة صار جسداً]

هل الوعود يُقال عنها : [وكان الكلمة الله]

هل الوعود يمكن أن يُال عليها : [كل شيئ به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيئ مما كان]

*فلا تفتى فيما لا تعرفه*


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 أغسطس 2011)

mahmod11 قال:


> و لكن محمد يمكن ان يخطئ في بعض الاحيان . مثل انبياء كثر و يمكن ان تكون ثمارهم سيئة  ولكن هدا لا يعني ان محمد كادب



*+*

لا احب ان ارى عبارة خبيثة وسط سياق الحوار و اتركها 

يعني ايه ممكن تكون ثمار الانبياء سيئة ؟؟؟ انت فاهم اولاً ما هي الثمار؟؟ .. و ثمار ايه بالظبط ؟؟

ثمار الانبياء هو نتيجة تعاليم الله التي ارسلها بواسطتهم للبشر .. هل من الممكن ان تكون نتيجة تعاليم الله سيئة ؟؟ .. ممكن ان يفهمها شخص او اثنان او عشرة  بصورة خاطئة .. و لكن ان يفهمها ملياران و نصف بنفس المعنى ؟؟؟ و تكون نتيجتها قتل و اغتصاب و حرق و هدم و ذبح و تقطيع و رفض للآخر !!! .. 

انت عارف ليه المسيح له المجد قال .. *من ثمارهم تعرفونهم*  .. لانك انت دلوقتي ممكن تيجي تقولى ان الاسلام يدعوا للمحبة و يدعوا للتسامح و يدعو .. الخ اجي انا ابص على ثمار الاسلام .. الاقيه متنيله بستين نيله  .. يعني زي ما بيقول المثل .. اسمع كلامك اصدقك اشوف امورك استعجب !! .. فعلشان كده ربنا قال .. من ثمارهم تعرفونهم .. مش من كلامهم و بس .. مهو كتير في يوم الحساب هيقولوله يا رب يارب اليس بإسمك تنبأنا و بإسمك اخرجنا شياطين .. هيقولهم اذهبوا عني يا ملاعيين لا اعرفكم .. ليه ؟ لان ثمارهم لم تكن تبني .. بل كانت تهدم .. كانت ثمارهم مليئة مرارة .

فبلاش وحياة ابوك حكاية ان ممكن ثمار الانبياء تكون سيئة  هو احنا هنا قاعدين في غرزة  اي حوار في اي بتنجان 

تحياتي


----------



## fredyyy (14 أغسطس 2011)

*ُيغلق *

*للخروج عن الموضوع الأصلي *

*ولكثرة التشتيت *


----------

